# Belkin Verve Kindle Smart Cover for Paperwhite



## fidjit (Oct 11, 2010)

Normally I like my devices naked, but the thought of being able to pick up my Kindle Paperwhite, open the cover and read appealed to the geekier (or should that be lazier) side of me. I didn't want to spend the $40 + shipping on an official Amazon cover, so the Belkin http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KELY1A/ref=cm_cr_mts_prod_img looked good, didn't add too much bulk or weight and looks more "bookish" for around $25. I'd looked at all the cheapo Chinese covers on ebay and they all looked to big, bulky and ugly.

















Not sure why the description on Amazon says it doesn't fit the Paperwhite because it fits perfectly. However add a magnet into the bottom of the pocket on the facing cover (so it covers the bottom right of the face of the Paperwhite when closed) and you've also got a smart cover 

Note though that a fridge advertising magnet wasn't powerful enough, had to pull a magnet out of an unused Nexus 7 smart case.


----------

